# When is too harsh too harsh?



## Toasty (Jul 11, 2016)

When telling others about Christ when is too harsh too harsh? I was just wondering because I have seen some street preachers screaming and using vulgar words to call people names. They justify their use of harsh language and yelling by saying that John the Baptist said, "You brood of vipers." If tell them that they are being too harsh, then they will say, "At least I'm not a coward."


----------



## Afterthought (Jul 11, 2016)

If they really cared about the salvation of souls and the glorification of God in their salvation, I would think that they would seek to do so by more peaceable means--and pursue those means earnestly--that will allow people to consider what they say, rather than by default placing all unbelievers in the category of the hardened and unrepentant Pharisees (teachers of the law!) and themselves as prophets called to preach repentance to the Church.

There is a time to be honest with people, but such honesty can only be honest if it in fact is in accordance with the truth, and this usually requires one to get to know someone. No offence should be desired to be made except that which the gospel brings: the humbling of sinners and the exaltation of Christ crucified. These things and the glorification of God are offensive to the unbeliever enough without using offensive language to exacerbate the offense.



Toasty said:


> If tell them that they are being too harsh, then they will say, "At least I'm not a coward."


True bravery is letting the force of truth defend itself instead of defending it with the heat of ugly passion.


----------



## Phil D. (Jul 11, 2016)

John the Baptist's methods as recorded in scripture are _*descriptive*_ - i.e. that is historically what he did as a uniquely commisioned prophet stradeling the OT and NT eras. 

As for how believers are generally to share truth scripture tells us (_*prescriptive*_ as the norm): "Always be prepared to give an answer to everyone who asks you to give the reason for the hope that you have. _But do this with gentleness and respect_..." (1 Peter 3:15) and, "_Let your speech always be gracious_, seasoned with salt, so that you may know how to answer everyone." (Collosians 4:6) and, "The Lord's servant _must not be quarrelsome but must be kind to everyone_, able to teach, not resentful. _Opponents must be gently instructed_, in the hope that God will grant them repentance leading them to a knowledge of the truth..." (2 Timothy 2:24, 25)


----------



## Toasty (Jul 12, 2016)

Phil D. said:


> John the Baptist's methods as recorded in scripture are _*descriptive*_ - i.e. that is historically what he did as a uniquely commisioned prophet stradeling the OT and NT eras.
> 
> As for how believers are generally to share truth scripture tells us (_*prescriptive*_ as the norm): "Always be prepared to give an answer to everyone who asks you to give the reason for the hope that you have. _But do this with gentleness and respect_..." (1 Peter 3:15) and, "_Let your speech always be gracious_, seasoned with salt, so that you may know how to answer everyone." (Collosians 4:6) and, "The Lord's servant _must not be quarrelsome but must be kind to everyone_, able to teach, not resentful. _Opponents must be gently instructed_, in the hope that God will grant them repentance leading them to a knowledge of the truth..." (2 Timothy 2:24, 25)



That is good to remember. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 12, 2016)

2 Timothy 2:24:



> And the servant of the Lord must not strive; but be gentle unto all men, apt to teach, patient,



Some street preachers are the most quarrelsome people I've ever met, and the least gentle. 

If the Student is so rude, what will people think of the Master?


----------



## Taylor (Jul 13, 2016)

Toasty said:


> They justify their use of harsh language and yelling by...John the Baptist...



Bring them locusts, honey, and camel hair clothes next time you see them.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jul 13, 2016)

I would also argue that John's ministry was prior to the establishment of the church, which is now God's ordained means of gospel proclamation.


----------



## earl40 (Jul 13, 2016)

I think the harsh language should be used by pastors toward false pastors.


----------



## Toasty (Jul 13, 2016)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Toasty said:
> 
> 
> > They justify their use of harsh language and yelling by...John the Baptist...
> ...



That's a good idea. If they want to imitate his speech, they should imitate his manner of dress.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jul 13, 2016)

Toasty said:


> That's a good idea. If they want to imitate his speech, they should imitate his manner of dress.



The speech of his that they ought to be imitating is found in John 3:30.


----------



## Alex the Less (Jul 13, 2016)

John the Baptizer was filled with the Holy Spirit and was the prophesied fulfillment of the messenger sent ahead of the Messenger of the Covenant. So, harsh street preachers, misread the context and err. Paul, Peter, James, Luke, and the rest of the Christian Apostles and writers set the example (placed first in the church) of Christian ministry and behavior.

Who, by the way, were rebuked by John, and for what reason? It certainly wasn't folks in the public arena going about their business. I have street preached myself (some 40 years ago) and while we were fearless, we were respectful and just announced the message and gave out tracts. Street preaching is valid in some contexts today but one needs to do God's work in God's way.


----------



## Miss Marple (Jul 13, 2016)

I appreciate your point of view but I do think about the reason for John's imprisonment and beheading - he had told Herod that he was not to have his brother's wife. So I assume he was preaching to civil magistrates as well? Not just Jews?


----------

